# Proviron Dosage



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

So ive researched proviron and initally i deiced a 25mg ED dose. However, ive noticed alot of people are taking 50-100 mg per day?

Im starting a cycle monday 30mg dbol per day, 400mg deca, 500 test e

Im wanting to free more test and aid in the water retention...is 25mg per day enough? or would you stretch to 50mg?

What dosage best worked for you if you have used it?

Cheers guys!


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

for me personally i dont feel much @ 25mg ED

up it to 50mg minimum IMO..possibly 75mg if thats not giving you benefits


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

and would you split the dose 25mg am 25mg pm


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

from personal preference yes id split doses,

i always split any oral doses throughout day no matter what the half-life is

some will say take all in AM, some will disagree

all down to preference


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> from personal preference yes id split doses,
> 
> i always split any oral doses throughout day no matter what the half-life is
> 
> ...


Did you notice reduce Water Rention on 50mg, what was your libido like mate?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

tbh didnt notice alot of water retention on this dose, however was also running 12.5mg pharma aromasin ED on last cycle so hard to say

libido was fairly good, kept it up for the GF for whole duration of cycle and after, so happy


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

did run 50mg prov for duration of PCT too bud amongst clomid and tamoxifen


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

cheers pal!


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping to keep a bit of the water off and have as much free test as poss


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Take 50mg ED as JCMUSCLE suggested.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm gunna run 125mg this PCT starting next week.


----------

